# A Universal Symbol for FAs?



## stan_der_man (May 11, 2009)

Taking from James' past thread...

A universal symbol for Fat Acceptance 

What do you think of the idea of a universal symbol for FAs? Perhaps the same symbol with specific colours to designate the FA's gender or gender preference?

I'd like to hear your ideas!


----------



## James (May 11, 2009)

I think this is an excellent idea. Fat Admirers and/or Fat Acceptance in general needs a motif/logo/badge of identification of some sort.

The letters "FA" are heavily associated with 'Football Association' in England, which might make their use slightly problematic? That doesn't mean that they shouldn't be used though....

I look forward to seeing if something materializes for this!


----------



## thatgirl08 (May 11, 2009)

I like the idea of a general size acceptance symbol but one for FA's seems.. weird. I mean, guys who like brunettes don't go around wearing BRUNETTES ONLY shirts.


----------



## HDANGEL15 (May 11, 2009)

fa_man_stan said:


> Taking from James' past thread...
> 
> A universal symbol for Fat Acceptance
> 
> ...



*this exact subject was broached on BHM / FFA boards years ago....although we were discussing a symbol for FFA and the first problem was it equated to FUTURE FARMERS ASSOC I believe.....*


----------



## mszwebs (May 11, 2009)

HDANGEL15 said:


> *this exact subject was broached on BHM / FFA boards years ago....although we were discussing a symbol for FFA and the first problem was it equated to FUTURE FARMERS ASSOC I believe.....*



Future Farmers Of America.

Also... on campus here, FA is the Finance Association.

I keep HOPING that some day they will have an event so I can take pics of the signs lol.


----------



## Littleghost (May 12, 2009)

Who am I to resist a design challenge? 
Right now I've got two versions. I was thinking at least the F could be colored to represent the gender of the FA's preference, but then I kinda got tripped up on bisexual, as I haven't really decided how to divide it up into two colors or purple maybe? It's not heart surgery though, so any fiddling or changes can be made.

Rounded logo:




Plus symbol with the plus colored accordingly and the A being the admirer.
AN A IS YOU.


----------



## marlowegarp (May 12, 2009)

I think it should just be the Gonzo fist with a sandwich. 

With regard to the different colors, it reminds me of the gay flag system, which I find simultaneously confusing and awesome.


----------



## Bagalute (May 12, 2009)

James said:


> The letters "FA" are heavily associated with 'Football Association' in England, which might make their use slightly problematic?



I first came across that when I read Nick Hornby's "Fever Pitch" - imagine the disappointment when I found out the FA cup was not what I thought it was


----------



## wrench13 (May 12, 2009)

How about just "I :kiss2: Fat Girls" or "I :kiss2: Fat Guys"

Or adopt the sticker on the back of my motorcyce helmet
" No Skinny Chicks" 

Or a stylized BBW up on a pedistal ( I kinda like that one)


----------



## wrench13 (May 12, 2009)

No great hand at paint shop but.... 

View attachment Pedestal.jpg


----------



## thatgirl08 (May 12, 2009)

Oh my goddddd that FA thing up there is TOO CUTE. It almost makes me want to rescind my previous comment. Almost.


----------



## Carrie (May 12, 2009)

thatgirl08 said:


> Oh my goddddd that FA thing up there is TOO CUTE. It almost makes me want to rescind my previous comment. Almost.


Hah! I was right there with you, too, until I saw Matt's FA designs with the different colors. Too cute! :smitten:


----------



## exile in thighville (May 12, 2009)

a rounded plus sign, no frills


----------



## darthplump (May 12, 2009)

Im not a photoshop wiz and the "ghetto Booty" with thong isn't what I had hoped, I just threw this together (use your imagination). I do however like how it can be mistaken for "Fat Ass"...but still somehow work.


----------



## UMBROBOYUM (May 12, 2009)

I'll see what I can come up with for a Universal FA symbol.


----------



## Elfcat (May 12, 2009)

How about silhouettes of the pairing one seeks. Either silhouette could be fat, one could be non-fat, both could be men or women, polys could have several...


----------



## wrench13 (May 12, 2009)

Hey! That was only pic I could find quickly that had the right perspective! 

The FA initials have so many connotations that the NY State Dept of Motor Vehicles would not approve my application for a custom plate for my bike that had FA any where in it; 1 FA, FA 1, UR FA, FA4U - all nada.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (May 12, 2009)

Why? That makes no sense.


----------



## Judge_Dre (May 14, 2009)

FAThe large F represents the beautiful people we adore and the small A refers to us smaller sized admirers. Admittedly, this symbol is more specific to BBW/averaged-sized male FA couples.


----------



## jakub (May 28, 2009)

I prefer some "logo" instead of letters specific to English language.


----------



## Jon Blaze (May 28, 2009)

jakub said:


> I prefer some "logo" instead of letters specific to English language.



Agreed, and thin women/men shouldn't even be mentioned regardless of whether or not one finds them attractive. That has nothing to do with it.

Silhouettes work for me. I'm not too keen on terms myself really, especially when they can have multiple meanings..


----------



## mergirl (May 29, 2009)

thatgirl08 said:


> I like the idea of a general size acceptance symbol but one for FA's seems.. weird. I mean, guys who like brunettes don't go around wearing BRUNETTES ONLY shirts.


See, i see being an Fa as part of my sexuality as much as my gender sexuality. For me its not just about preference. I dig chicks in glasses but its just a wee added like so i dont feel a logo is necessary for that.


----------



## bmann0413 (May 29, 2009)

Well, we need something. I dunno what though. I'm still thinking of something. lol


----------



## Mac5689 (May 29, 2009)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Why? That makes no sense.



New York State is like a crazy relative. you can never understand what it does, what its going to do, or why it does it.


----------



## Dr. Feelgood (May 29, 2009)

I'm opposed to the idea because I think a symbol for FA's begs to be abused: it's analogous to plastering fish symbols and 'Jesus is Lord' stickers all over your car. I've heard of shady businessmen who stuck fish symbols on their shops tp persuade prospective customers of their honesty, and I can imagine all the frats who would buy FA sweatshirts to facilitate a night of "hogging." If you want people to know you're an FA, don't tell them: _show_ them!


----------



## jakub (May 30, 2009)

Dr. Feelgood said:


> Iand I can imagine all the frats who would buy FA sweatshirts to facilitate a night of "hogging." If you want people to know you're an FA, don't tell them: _show_ them!



I don't see a problem, hoggers can always lie about preference, there is always bunch of idiots/cheaters (no matter what).


----------



## stan_der_man (May 31, 2009)

Something totally off the wall and a perhaps a different approach to this...

Personally, I do agree with the Jakub's point that a symbol should be something abstract and not initials limited to one language (English in this case...) An abstract symbol(s), something less literal would certainly make for a more truly "universal" form of identification.

I recently realized that the first "FA" I knew of as a kid was Kermit the Frog... I know being a copyrighted character using Kermit as a symbol wouldn't work, but how about something like a frog (in reference to Kermit...) as a symbol of FAs? Maybe even different coloured frogs (i.e. a green frog for all FAs, Blue for males, pink for females, a rainbow coloured frog as a GLBTQ FA symbol...) to symbolize all the different types of FAs?


----------



## viracocha (May 31, 2009)

fa_man_stan said:


> Maybe even different coloured frogs (i.e. a green frog for all FAs, Blue for males, pink for females, a rainbow coloured frog as a GLBTQ FA symbol...) to symbolize all the different types of FAs?








How's this? :happy:


----------



## stan_der_man (May 31, 2009)

viracocha said:


> http://lesandpaul.com/wp-content/uploads/2008/11/pink-frog2.jpg
> 
> How's this? :happy:



Is that the pink frog? Now we need to find a blue and rainbow coloured one!


----------



## Chef (Jun 1, 2009)

Dr. Feelgood said:


> I'm opposed to the idea because I think a symbol for FA's begs to be abused: it's analogous to plastering fish symbols and 'Jesus is Lord' stickers all over your car. I've heard of shady businessmen who stuck fish symbols on their shops tp persuade prospective customers of their honesty, and I can imagine all the frats who would buy FA sweatshirts to facilitate a night of "hogging." If you want people to know you're an FA, don't tell them: _show_ them!



Actually, this brings up a good point about why having a universal FA symbol, even better.. a chrome one.. stuck to the back of my pickup is good because it informs everyone who knows what it means, and who I am.. so you can run the truck off the road, and kidnapp me. :blush:


----------



## rollhandler (Jun 1, 2009)

Personally I just wear a shirt that proclaims "I love fat girls"
It's kinda hard to mistake that for anything other than what it is, or what it means.
Of course my "I'm an FA" shirt gets comments too.
Just my nickels worth.
Rollhandler


----------



## bmann0413 (Jun 3, 2009)

I actually agree with rollhandler. In fact, I'm looking for one of those "I'm <3 fat chicks" shirts so I have one.


----------



## rollhandler (Jun 3, 2009)

bmann0413 said:


> I actually agree with rollhandler. In fact, I'm looking for one of those "I'm <3 fat chicks" shirts so I have one.



I actually made mine with _Hanes_ name brand transfer paper, my home printer and a store bought t-shirt. Send me a Private with your email and I will send you the graphic I used. Or, if you have a program like _Printmaster_ you can design your own. I actually have several graphics I had planned on using for several T-shirts of the same theme.
Too many times I have read in chat or on the forum boards that the objects of our desire are having trouble finding out who the FAs were in public, so I just thought why not show em we are out there? I have had many questions and conversations regarding it when worn,and none of the attention has been negative. I especially like when a fat girl sees it and smiles, and if answering a question or two brings our brethren out of their closet ..... All the better.
Rollhandler


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Jun 3, 2009)

*ask and it shall be given... (well at least bought) 

For the less artistically inclined...*

*I <3 FAT GIRLS t-shirt*


----------



## Ernest Nagel (Jun 3, 2009)

Well, I have zero artistic skills but what about putting the male and female symbols (Circle with an arrow at about 2 o'clock and circle with a plus at 6 o'clock) on opposite sides of as scale with the female symbol tipping the scale far lower? Maybe use a heart for the pivot point? You could put the heart inside the male circle if that looked better. I realize it's not perfect for FFA's but they could simply reverse the symbols. Gay or lesbian FA's would use the same symbol on both sides. 

Would someone be willing to try and visually represent that just so we could see how it looks? I'll gladly rep the heck out of any volunteer(s). :bow:


----------



## olwen (Jun 3, 2009)

fa_man_stan said:


> Something totally off the wall and a perhaps a different approach to this...
> 
> Personally, I do agree with the Jakub's point that a symbol should be something abstract and not initials limited to one language (English in this case...) An abstract symbol(s), something less literal would certainly make for a more truly "universal" form of identification.
> 
> I recently realized that the first "FA" I knew of as a kid was Kermit the Frog... I know being a copyrighted character using Kermit as a symbol wouldn't work, but how about something like a frog (in reference to Kermit...) as a symbol of FAs? Maybe even different coloured frogs (i.e. a green frog for all FAs, Blue for males, pink for females, a rainbow coloured frog as a GLBTQ FA symbol...) to symbolize all the different types of FAs?



Yeah, Kermit and Miss Piggy were a hot item. I remember being a kid and liking the fact that kermit was with the pig, but as an adult the association with fat to pigs doesn't work for me. Plus it's such a cliche that fat=pig. I know one could argue about reclaiming such imagery, but the word "piggy" has been sprung on me by insensitive FA jerks enough times now that I just hate that word. Plus, frogs don't exactly scream "sexy" or "love" or anything like that. They're kinda slimy and weird looking....I like the idea of having a universal symbol tho, just maybe not any animals....


----------



## rollhandler (Jun 4, 2009)

OneWickedAngel said:


> *ask and it shall be given... (well at least bought)
> 
> For the less artistically inclined...*
> 
> *I <3 FAT GIRLS t-shirt*



WOW! Just a short couple of years ago when I went looking for items like this I could not find them. That's why I designed my own. I have prayed for but never thought I would see the day when I could buy that saying off the rack. Thank you OWA for this invaluable link.
Rollhandler


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Jun 4, 2009)

Ernest Nagel said:


> Well, I have zero artistic skills but what about putting the male and female symbols (Circle with an arrow at about 2 o'clock and circle with a plus at 6 o'clock) on opposite sides of as scale with the female symbol tipping the scale far lower? Maybe use a heart for the pivot point? You could put the heart inside the male circle if that looked better. I realize it's not perfect for FFA's but they could simply reverse the symbols. Gay or lesbian FA's would use the same symbol on both sides.
> 
> Would someone be willing to try and visually represent that just so we could see how it looks? I'll gladly rep the heck out of any volunteer(s). :bow:



not anything close to an artist -- something just off the top of my head.....


----------



## Ernest Nagel (Jun 4, 2009)

:eat1:^

:happy:^:smitten: 

XXXL = :eat2:

Just trying to work with what's on hand. :blush:


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Jun 4, 2009)

Just realized attachment didn't work; let's try that again.... 






I tried it with a scale, but the details of such seemed cumbersome in smaller sizes. Not to mention every time I see a balance scale I think Justice, which then makes it look like the BBW has more rights that the FA to me. Perhaps a better artist can get it to work...?



rollhandler said:


> WOW! Just a short couple of years ago when I went looking for items like this I could not find them. That's why I designed my own. I have prayed for but never thought I would see the day when I could buy that saying off the rack. Thank you OWA for this invaluable link.
> Rollhandler


You're welcome! Glad I could help!:happy:


----------



## thatgirl08 (Jun 4, 2009)

That's kinda cute. Hm. Also, I died at the BBW having more rights.


----------



## olwen (Jun 4, 2009)

Here's my attempts. I played with the idea of contrast since so many FAs male and female talk about that.

I chose the colors I did because I couldn't figure out how to do outlines in photoshop. The colors don't mean anything. Just try to picture them as outlines I guess.

View attachment 65011


View attachment 65012


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Jun 4, 2009)

thatgirl08 said:


> That's kinda cute. Hm. Also, I died at the BBW having more rights.



I'm hoping that's dying of laughter  Thanks! By the way good debate on the other thread. That's how debating should be done.



olwen said:


> Here's my attempts. I played with the idea of contrast since so many FAs male and female talk about that.
> 
> I chose the colors I did because I couldn't figure out how to do outlines in photoshop. The colors don't mean anything. Just try to picture them as outlines I guess.



Those are cute Olwen! I really like the idea and the simplicity of these it's what a logo should be. I concede it's probably just me, but the bottom one has more of a parent/child feel to me.


----------



## msbard90 (Jun 4, 2009)

Dr. Feelgood said:


> I'm opposed to the idea because I think a symbol for FA's begs to be abused: it's analogous to plastering fish symbols and 'Jesus is Lord' stickers all over your car. I've heard of shady businessmen who stuck fish symbols on their shops tp persuade prospective customers of their honesty, and I can imagine all the frats who would buy FA sweatshirts to facilitate a night of "hogging." If you want people to know you're an FA, don't tell them: _show_ them!



amen to that ^^ also like the i support our troops ribbons that people stuck on their cars forever.... I've always thought of FA's as more demure than that


----------



## olwen (Jun 4, 2009)

OneWickedAngel said:


> I'm hoping that's dying of laughter  Thanks! By the way good debate on the other thread. That's how debating should be done.
> 
> 
> 
> Those are cute Olwen! I really like the idea and the simplicity of these it's what a logo should be. I concede it's probably just me, but the bottom one has more of a parent/child feel to me.



Thanks! You're right, the bottom one does have that feel. I thought of that too, so that might not work.


----------



## BarbBBW (Jun 4, 2009)

Chef said:


> Actually, this brings up a good point about why having a universal FA symbol, even better.. a chrome one.. stuck to the back of my pickup is good because it informs everyone who knows what it means, and who I am.. so you can run the truck off the road, and kidnapp me. :blush:



hahah ,.. and you know what,.. Women like ME would,... is an Universal Symbol for FA safe?!?!?!


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Jun 4, 2009)

Olwen, I really liked your idea and kind of ran with it a little, I hope you don't mind... 






I gave them arms mostly so the "guy" looked less like a lower case letter i.





I sorta like the triangle only because it almost looks like the letters "FA"


----------



## thatgirl08 (Jun 4, 2009)

Oooh, that's kinda cute too.


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Jun 4, 2009)

BarbBBW said:


> hahah ,.. and you know what,.. Women like ME would,... is an Universal Symbol for FA safe?!?!?!



*Barb, it would be no less safe (or unsafe) than your wearing a "I <3 Fat Guys" t-shirt. Some gay bashers wear pride colors to lure the unsuspecting. Or having an "Absolut Slut" bumper sticker on your car . It's a sign of the times that damn near everything can be used for good or ill these day. *


----------



## BarbBBW (Jun 4, 2009)

OneWickedAngel said:


> *Barb, it would be no less safe (or unsafe) than your wearing a "I <3 Fat Guys" t-shirt. Some gay bashers wear pride colors to lure the unsuspecting. Or having an "Absolut Slut" sticker on your car . It's a sign of the times that damn near everything can be used for good or ill these day. *



ohhhhhhhh thats a good idea!! "HUG ME IF YOU LOVE FAT CHICKS"teee and of course an "Absolut Slut" shirt too


----------



## olwen (Jun 4, 2009)

OneWickedAngel said:


> Olwen, I really liked your idea and kind of ran with it a little, I hope you don't mind...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's great. I had one with arms, but they were triangles and there were too many straight lines so I didn't include it. I tried to keep it less heteronormal and less gender specific as well to make it truly universal, but I really like what you did with it. :bow:


----------



## msbard90 (Jun 4, 2009)

i like the one with the triangle if i must choose


----------



## ToniTails (Jun 4, 2009)

how do you like this one? i kept it simple and androgynous 

View attachment fasymbol.jpg


----------



## olwen (Jun 4, 2009)

I like it.


----------



## thatgirl08 (Jun 4, 2009)

Also cute.


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Jun 4, 2009)

Perfect! I likes!


----------



## Thyme (Jun 4, 2009)

00 toni lynn 00 said:


> how do you like this one? i kept it simple and androgynous



Yeah, definitely like this one.


----------



## msbard90 (Jun 5, 2009)

i like it!


----------



## ToniTails (Jun 5, 2009)

thanks everyone--- glad y'all like it--- one thing i like about it, is that it can be manipulated for t-shirts, hats, etc....

such as this... 

View attachment fasymbolflame.jpg


----------



## msbard90 (Jun 6, 2009)

00 toni lynn 00 said:


> thanks everyone--- glad y'all like it--- one thing i like about it, is that it can be manipulated for t-shirts, hats, etc....
> 
> such as this...



very nice... i'd wear it!


----------



## bmann0413 (Jun 7, 2009)

00 toni lynn 00 said:


> thanks everyone--- glad y'all like it--- one thing i like about it, is that it can be manipulated for t-shirts, hats, etc....
> 
> such as this...



Yeeeeah, that COULD work! Much better than my idea of a blazing falcon... lol


----------



## prettysteve (Jun 7, 2009)

My fat admirer symbol is below. I have been chasing chubby sexy girls since elementary school and haven't stopped!:wubu: 

View attachment chubbychasert-shirt_2_111203_white-and-black-ringer-black-&-red-print_m.jpg


----------



## Inhibited (Oct 31, 2009)

WARNING: I dunno if it is necessary but thought it better to be safe than sorry. Some people maybe offended as there are other bracelets on the site that refer to what some may find explicit sexual activity the link is from an adult gay website..

Maybe silicone bracelets would be a good symbol...

http://www.inya.com.au/p/589261/chubby-chaser-.html


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Nov 1, 2009)

prettysteve said:


> My fat admirer symbol is below. I have been chasing chubby sexy girls since elementary school and haven't stopped!:wubu:


*Awesome job Steve; but that only works great for those who prefer the ladies, but those who chase the BHMs?
*


Inhibited said:


> WARNING: I dunno if it is necessary but thought it better to be safe than sorry. Some people maybe offended as there are other bracelets on the site that refer to what some may find explicit sexual activity the link is from an adult gay website..
> 
> Maybe silicone bracelets would be a good symbol...
> 
> http://www.inya.com.au/p/589261/chubby-chaser-.html



*I don't know, it's simply too obscure in my opinion. Especially when worn with other bracelets of that kind; it literally gets lost in the "rainbow". Might work great for closeted FAs/FFAs who would like to represent in some way without being blatant.
*


----------



## musicman (Nov 1, 2009)

OneWickedAngel said:


> I sorta like the triangle only because it almost looks like the letters "FA"



Don't know how I missed this thread until now. That triangle symbol is great! I realize it only works for the situation where the woman is fat, but the way you made it suggest the letters "FA" is really clever. It's a very nice design!


----------

